# Just got back to my horse but I still can't go as much as I need



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

So mom & dad are not able to get you to or wanting you at the barn?
Can you drive yourself or take public transit to the barn so you can see the horse more often?
Is this the same horse in your last thread you are leasing or have mom & dad now bought you a horse of your own?

Its hard when you have to rely on others to take you places.
Its harder when you get to your destination people like your instructor are busy with other tasks and not have much time to just spend with you.. I think we all understand that.

As for the quarantine thing...many are still living with keeping a distance for safety sake so...you may have to just tough that part out for a bit yet. Bother as it is, but we do have to respect how and what others are comfortable with right now if we/you/me want to be a part of any human interaction...
Soon, hopefully soon this virus will give up and go away as fast at it came...think it would not bother any to see it disappear.

In the meantime, try to be patient and enjoy every minute you have with the horse...
What I'm not understanding is why the horse is threatened with being kicked out of a barn.
Has it done something wrong or is it just not enough use he isn't paying his way in lessons and that sadly makes him pushed out the door...
If you are leasing him though why would he lose his home since you are paying for his keep in the barn... ??? 
🐴..


----------



## 290190 (Feb 10, 2021)

horselovinguy said:


> So mom & dad are not able to get you to or wanting you at the barn?
> Can you drive yourself or take public transit to the barn so you can see the horse more often?
> Is this the same horse in your last thread you are leasing or have mom & dad now bought you a horse of your own?
> 
> ...



Yes, it is the same horse. Right now he is not fully my horse yet. I have a deal with the owners/my instructor (I am in private lessons with a family friend) that if I am his caretaker and do all his work that he would be in my custody. My mother and father are just against me using Spartan (my horse) as a way out from my mental health issues. They do not think it is a good help. I've tried telling them how much I love him and how much he means to me but they never listen to me.
With the getting to and from the barn, I'm an hour away from the closest city so there is no public transportation, I also don't have a vehicle and license yet. Just my family and instructor.
As for the whole him getting kicked out thing. He has been breaking out of the fences on a consistent basis and they can't keep him there If he keeps going, because he goes onto others property and wrecks stuff. So he is either being taken from me and sold, or if he breaks out and is on another property I was told he would be put down by the property owner.


----------



## 290190 (Feb 10, 2021)

Phoenix Mapeso said:


> I just got off my quarantine and got back to my Tennessee Walker. We did some riding and I groomed him and did all his chores for a week. Now I barely see him once a week. It hurts me and I try to talk about it to the people around me but they don't understand. I'm on restriction and my instructor is busy all the time and won't talk to me about getting back to the barn.
> Now all I can do with my horse is ride, but that's not what i want to do ALL the time. I have ongoing mental health issues and he has been my only way out for the last six months. I barely see him and now he's being threatened with getting kicked out of the barn. Every night I can't sleep because I miss him so much and I can't help thinking that I won't see him again.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice or suggestions?


And just a few hours ago I found out that my instructor is pregnant and is near child birth. I won't be getting back to the barn for yet ANOTHER two weeks😭
Has anyone else ever missed their horse so much? I cry every night and I can't sleep 80% of the time and now with this it is ridiculously hard to focus on anything else.


----------

